# Reputable O/S or OZ Fishing site for ordering a Stradic ci4



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know of a reputable fishing site O/S or in OZ that i could purchase a Stradic Ci4 2500/4000 size reels delivered round the $200 mark.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Patwah
Was that price deliverd to doorstep..??


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Even less at the current exchange rate (damn...I bought last week at 1.02).

Trevor


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

I have also purchased several reels from the above ebay seller and I can also vouch for their reputation and reliability. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.

Mick


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice fellas
Just ordered a stradic 2500 ci4...$190.75 delivered from fisherman's headquarters will now eagerly await it's arrival.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Have taken possesion of new reel. Took just over 2 weeks to arrive from the states (Fishermansheadquarters).
Already visited local tackle store and spooled with Nitlon PE 10lb braid and paired with a Diawa Exceller 7ft 3-5kg rod,so given that i purchased o/s i still supported my local....


----------

